# Looking for a GREAT tech to do guitar setups in Toronto



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Howdy friends, I am looking for someone with experience, finesse who can setup a guitar very well in the Toronto area. Someone who "gets" the differences, nuances of setting up a Stratocaster versus a Jazzmaster, etc. Who are your go-to techs? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Wilbur, try Gian (pronounced Gene) at L'il Demon guitars. Here's his website:

Prednisolone # Prednisone vs prednisolone! Toronto Guitar Store | Guitar Repairs in Toronto : Lil Demon Guitars


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I drive from Hamilton to Toronto to get David Rheaume to do all mine. You can see his youtube vids under Dave's World of Fun Stuff


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

John Fisher said:


> I drive from Hamilton to Toronto to get David Rheaume to do all mine. You can see his youtube vids under Dave's World of Fun Stuff


I've seen his channel (used to be a subscriber) -- I got a little turned off lately as it seems he's a bit soused when he's working on guitars?


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I cant answer that. All i know is he has done a bunch of guitars both for me and my friends with zero issues, and spends time asking about how you specifically play to get a better setup done. Thats all i know


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Kenmac said:


> Wilbur, try Gian (pronounced Gene) at L'il Demon guitars. Here's his website:
> 
> Prednisolone # Prednisone vs prednisolone! Toronto Guitar Store | Guitar Repairs in Toronto : Lil Demon Guitars


Weird that his link comes up like that (prednisolone). Maybe a spammer hacked into his site?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Weird that his link comes up like that (prednisolone). Maybe a spammer hacked into his site?


Yeah, I thought it was strange as well. HIs website seems to be working fine though.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had good success with brad and tony at shyboy & tex.

Btw, you might get some more replies if you post this in the guitar building / mods / repair section of the forum.


----------

